# Is this GERD?



## Panda1388 (Mar 23, 2016)

About six months ago I started having pain in my abdomen. It would move around and wouldn't follow any pattern. Now I have more symptoms--horrible bloating despite what I eat (I'll even wake up with it most days after going 10 or so hours without eating), my throat hurts a lot, I feel like I have constant postnasal drip from all the mucus in my throat, and very occasionally I'll have chest pains. Changes to my diet don't seem to help. I've ditched caffeine, alcohol, chocolate, and all the normal trigger foods. I went on the paleo diet for a while and now I'm trying the low fodmap and nothing. It's at the point where I feel sick all the time and it hurts to talk. I'm not sure what to do. My doctor has done a ct scan, h pylori test, celic sensitivity test, and found nothing. Please help! Thank you


----------



## msg (Jul 14, 2015)

You did not say whether the doctor tested the acidity of your stomach fluids. Low stomach acidity (thereby low digestion) is known to cause GERD. Aside from that, my problem went away after I stopped munching past dinner time. My teenage son's problem went away after he stopped eating patty melt made out of reprocessed cheese at school. It seems that processed foods may be a culprit, rather than specific categories.


----------



## Panda1388 (Mar 23, 2016)

He hasn't done an acidity test but I am supposed to see him today and am planning on asking him about it. I have the betaine hcl tablets but I am afraid to take them since my doctor suspects an ulcer. I've read that you're not supposed to take them if you have an ulcer but that could be incorrect. I have stopped eating anything processed, and eating close to bed time. That doesn't seem to help though


----------

